# ph help



## thaijungle (Jan 14, 2004)

So i just tested my ph and it's around 7.6 which is probably realy high. should i get some ph balancing solution to bring it down? or should i just not worry about it?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i think... not 100% on this but i think thats a fine level.. as long as its not fluctuating and its staying at that level...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its fine let it be


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Your pH is fine - if your piranha's don't show any signs of distress, let it be.

A pH that is somewhat higher or lower than the recommended value is always better than a pH that is close to ideal, but fluctuates all the time.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes i agree, but if it does happen to be a problem in the future i would suggest bringing your Ph down slowly by adding water with neutral pH to your water when your doing water changes. Hope this helps.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> Yes i agree, but if it does happen to be a problem in the future i would suggest bringing your Ph down slowly by adding water with neutral pH to your water when your doing water changes. Hope this helps.


 ok a lowering substance good for the job is black water extract, this needs constant top ups during water changes, also good is bog wood, this is a less maintanance substance but works on the same principal, also a peat filter media will do the trick, normally needs replacing ever 4-5 weeks or when effects deteriorate, though with these products a tanin will be released, which tints the water a light brown, however if you dont want the tanin, add carbon to the filter, unless your using mineral water i find it hard to find neutral water, the solution i have had to use in an area of ph 9 and above is begin mixing small amounts of R/O (reverse osmosis) water with your water changes keeping a written note of the % tap and % R/O. untill a desired level is met, but this will need continual up keep and monitoring as R/O has a nasty habbit of lowering kh drastically if not added with enough tap, i found the idea to this was like 2 sponges one completely water logged and one dry, and when mixed they share the load, the load being appropriate minerals etc. to give you an idea of what works i use 20-30% R/O in my changes, any sudden drops can be either adjusted by doing the next water change with pure tap or if the drop is of a large scale add crushed coral, if this is not available and immediate solution needed add bi carbonate of soda gradually to the tank testing every half hour and adding extra only after a test little by little. hope this helps all your ph problems and hopefully not but if you run into any in the future


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's where mine is. around 7.5-7.6. its do to warter hardness in my area.
as long as your pH levels are not constantly changing, you fish will be ok because they can adapt to slightly higher or lower ph levels. its the fluctuating up or down that can hurt them


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a decent level but if you are planning on lowering the pH to around 7, do it in over a small amount over a long time. Dramatic pH changes causes stress and even death.


----------

